# Converting a 1967 MGB GT



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I checked out your blog. Good going. Nice little cars. I would not have ditched the clutch. You might find yourself shifting more than you think you will. A clutch would be good.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> I checked out your blog. Good going. Nice little cars. I would not have ditched the clutch. You might find yourself shifting more than you think you will. A clutch would be good.


Thank You! We are thinking of implementing a electronic-neutral (bringing the motor rpm to zero on a press of a button) button on the shifter..

If anyone on the forum has implemented, appreciate any pointers..


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally, adapter is complete and connected Motor to the Gearbox. I'm very happy with the outcome. You can see more details at my Bog


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

67BGTEV said:


> Thank You! We are thinking of implementing a electronic-neutral (bringing the motor rpm to zero on a press of a button) button on the shifter..


What is the point of stopping the motor at the push of a button? What you need is rpm matching the motor with the input of the transmission if you have gone clutchless.

In any event a 67 MGB should be a fun EV. Best wishes on your conversion.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you, Do you have any idea how to do it.. suggestions?



dougingraham said:


> What is the point of stopping the motor at the push of a button? What you need is rpm matching the motor with the input of the transmission if you have gone clutchless.
> 
> In any event a 67 MGB should be a fun EV. Best wishes on your conversion.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

67BGTEV said:


> Thank you, Do you have any idea how to do it.. suggestions?


I suppose it could be done by measuring the rpm of the prop shaft and then figuring out which gear you are trying to select and computing the necessary RPM and then commanding the inverter to spin the motor at that RPM. But I don't know anyone that has tried to do this. Usually you turn off coasting regen (or set it to an extremely low level) and use light pressure on the shifter until the synchros match and then the shifter will drop into gear. This works when shifting up. When shifting down you will have to drop into neutral and then touch the throttle to speed up the motor RPM manually. The lack of a clutch makes shifts somewhat slow and clumsy but you can do it with practice. 

With an EV you find you don't shift all that often. The torque band is usually quite a lot wider and so you pick a gear and just stay in it. I use 3rd most of the time.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Doug!
Just a progress update - No Pictures, but puled the ICE, tranny and Drive shaft out, sold it.. This week, I'm goin to degrease and paint the engine bay..


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Underbody and Diff cleaned and painted..


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Quite a bit of Progress made:
Cleaned the Underbody, Diff; panted it..
Couple of pics here (more info on my Blog in my Sig):








Transmission Mount

More Pics coming up - Motor Installed!!!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Motor Mounted - More info in my Blog


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Connected my friend's 101V Battery pack to my MG and used a regular pot to run the Car. It was in a drive way and couldn't go on a spin on the road, it works well!! 
Next thing is to put the Pot Box, place the controller and stuff in its permanent position..
I'm excited!!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

After a long break, continued to work on the conversion. more details in my blog..


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Major progress and success!! Its drivable on the street, not completely drivable on the freeway. 
Need to rewire the batteries, Motor and Controller with a thicker wire..

More on my blog.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Congratulations and best wishes on your project!

I kept the clutch on my '75 Spitfire conversion and don't think I'll regret it.

Let us all know how it behaves when you've got some more substantial wire in there!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks MM. Wiring is harder and tedious than I thought. Been wiring up with my friend for last few days and is not done yet!!!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Wiring is complete and was ready to hit the freeway. We wanted to be safe and check the temp of all the components and pack voltage. We did that and drove 2 miles, stopped for one more quick measurement. Everything was normal, I switch the ignition on, boom, the controller blew up. 
I've a different set up of driving at 100v and charging at 400V. Before I turned the ignition on, I forgot to switch to 100v and paid the price. Now, my friend Mine wired if such a way that contactor always gets 100V. 
I bought a used 1238R, which is programmed for AC35. We'll check that wiring diagram is the same and plug it in. 
Anything I needed to be worried about, since my motor is "AC45" (ac31) and controller is programmed fit AC35?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally, all set. Drove the car 60 miles yesterday and fine tuned controller today. Drove another 50 miles. So far so good. Wired up J1772 female adapter, connected the avc2 and it works fine. Took out to a local nissan dealer. Everyone there went crazy looking at the car and appreciative of what I did. It was great to answer all their questions


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Excellent news on your conversion. Pictures to show us? Do you have your full Leaf Pack in your ride yet?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

The Pics are on the blog (link on my sig), not up to date though. whole pack is in. 12KW under the hood, 12KW in under the trunc.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is the basic, unedited video of my gt. 
 http://youtu.be/8N1n7kvrec4
More on my blog.


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

67BGTEV said:


> Here is the basic, unedited video of my gt.
> http://youtu.be/8N1n7kvrec4
> More on my blog.


Thanks for the video. That is a lot of BMS wires.
I will go check out your blog to see if there is a video of you driving.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Brake rubbing needs fixed. That will knock your range down. Im interested in how quick it is starting in 1st and going through 4th. And what is your top speed? These are important to know considering the motor your using. Do you have your controller setup with water cooling? Oh yeah, you have a pretty big rats nest of BMS wires there. We cringe seeing that. 

Pete 

Kudos for getting your ride up and running. I like the battery of choice and your MGB.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

It made me nervous watching you poking your hands in around the engine compartment while you were plugged in and charging! 

But I'm sure you know more about the safety side of the electrical stuff than I do, I'm more of a mechanical dude. I don't even like to touch my car when it's plugged in, lol.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Killing your controller must have hurt, badly...I feel for you! Hope you have a series/parallel arrangement which is more reliable now, rather than relying on you to remember!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

jddcircuit said:


> Thanks for the video. That is a lot of BMS wires.
> I will go check out your blog to see if there is a video of you driving.


Yep, Those are 48wires


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> Brake rubbing needs fixed. That will knock your range down.


Yes, we kinda fixed it temporarily.



onegreenev said:


> Im interested in how quick it is starting in 1st and going through 4th.


Not dare enough to do this test. In first gear, could burn tires 



onegreenev said:


> And what is your top speed? These are important to know considering the motor your using.


I did 72mph @4100rpm. Didn't try Max speed yet.



onegreenev said:


> Do you have your controller setup with water cooling? Oh yeah, you have a pretty big rats nest of BMS wires there. We cringe seeing that.


I'm air cooling the controller. Yes, wiring is interesing 



onegreenev said:


> Kudos for getting your ride up and running. I like the battery of choice and your MGB.


Thanks!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

dladd said:


> It made me nervous watching you poking your hands in around the engine compartment while you were plugged in and charging!
> 
> But I'm sure you know more about the safety side of the electrical stuff than I do, I'm more of a mechanical dude. I don't even like to touch my car when it's plugged in, lol.


Naa... Its safe


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Moltenmetal said:


> Killing your controller must have hurt, badly...I feel for you! Hope you have a series/parallel arrangement which is more reliable now, rather than relying on you to remember!


Yes, thats fixed now. Controller gets 100V all the time. Yes it did hurt badly.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

67BGTEV said:


> Yes, we kinda fixed it temporarily.
> Not dare enough to do this test. In first gear, could burn tires
> I did 72mph @4100rpm. Didn't try Max speed yet.
> I'm air cooling the controller. Yes, wiring is interesing
> ...


So 72 mph is good. Better than I thought it would be with the motor you have. Do you have the controller connected to a finned heat sink or just as is from the factory? If just as is from the factory you need to get it on a real good finned heat sink or put it on a water cooled plate. 

Pete


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

I do have the heat sink.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Pete, 
I think it can easily do 100mph, I'm lil careful for few more weeks. Once I install the power monitoring instruments, I'll try to find the range and max speed.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

It's been running well for last 2 weeks. Driving at about 55mph, Surprisingly, I'm getting approximately 5.5m/kwh. I'll confirm this with cycleanalyst that I just rigged up.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

67BGTEV said:


> It's been running well for last 2 weeks. Driving at about 55mph, Surprisingly, I'm getting approximately 5.5m/kwh. I'll confirm this with cycleanalyst that I just rigged up.


That is excellent mileage! Works out to be 182 wh/mile which equates to an 1820 lb vehicle driving a mix of conditions. This seems exactly like what you should expect.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

dougingraham said:


> That is excellent mileage! Works out to be 182 wh/mile which equates to an 1820 lb vehicle driving a mix of conditions. This seems exactly like what you should expect.


I'm happy with both the performance and mileage I'm getting out of my convertion


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Excellent. Glad to hear. Is there a way to do a good video of your vehicle showing you taking off and driving so we can get an idea of the speed and power you are getting? I know its no race car but seeing is a great motivator and proof in showing if a particular setup will work or not for someone working on a project. 

Pete


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> Excellent. Glad to hear. Is there a way to do a good video of your vehicle showing you taking off and driving so we can get an idea of the speed and power you are getting? I know its no race car but seeing is a great motivator and proof in showing if a particular setup will work or not for someone working on a project.
> 
> Pete


Will try to do a video coming weekend..


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Quick update after several years, 20k miles, it's still going strong. 

I need to re-do some of the wiring on the controller, as the cheap Chinese wires are breaking off.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Take that video


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll try to record.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Got a crappy video of 0-60mph in 17 secs. Hope you can see the stopwatch and the GPS in my phone. http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e60a4ff5dba8/VID-20200304-WA0095.mp4


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Dirty window and night time makes it hard to see but it sure sounds good and the speed seems to be pretty good to me.


----------

